# Trick 'r Treat (2008)



## Wraith

I saw this on Ghostdroppings yesterday and thought everyone would be interested! I saw the short animated film called Seasons Greetings about three years ago it seems and LOVED it! It is the inspiration for this movie! go to Mike Dougherty's MySpace page to check out the animated short and find out more about the movie! 
http://www.myspace.com/officialmikedougherty


----------



## BooGirl666

Hey this movie looks good!!! The short little clip is pretty good too!!


----------



## Wraith

Yeah, I loved how it was nothing at all like you think it's gonna be...


----------



## BooGirl666

Yeah i really didnt expect that lol


----------



## slightlymad

Me likey


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not sure if I like or not. It was definately disturbing with a little kid...


----------



## BooGirl666

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm not sure if I like or not. It was definately disturbing with a little kid...


In a good way


----------



## Eric Striffler

*Trick 'r Treat - new movie coming out in October! *

I'm sure you'll all get excited to see this.
I love movies based around Halloween! 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnmwp0zn77U[/nomedia]


----------



## Liam

I'm definitely excited for it. I heard the trailer on Rotting Flesh Radio the other day, then tracked it down and watched the trailer. Looks like it has potential!


----------



## Eric Striffler

The trailer is confusing if you didn't read anything about it.
Basically as far as I know, it's FOUR Halloween themed stories interwoven into one big movie.
It looks like there's one about a teacher who's also a serial killer, a man being haunted by a trick-or-treater, a girl being followed by a masked man, and some kids who wake the dead.
It's going to be one hell of an awesome movie.


----------



## Beth

Don't watch horror movies too much. They're waaaaaay too SCARY!!!:devil:


----------



## Fright Zone

Bryan Cox with a prosthetic nose. The fat kid from Bad Santa.

Here's a higher resolution QuickTime trailer link.


----------



## Eric Striffler

YES! 
Lmaoo


----------



## Revenant

YEAH BAVEY!!!

This looks awesome! Even if it turns out kinda stupid it'll still rock. I'm seeing it on the big screen for sure.


----------



## Darkside

I also looking forward to Rob Zombies "Halloween"


----------



## MacabreManor

Which is closer than you might think. Less than a month. But I have to agree about the trick or treat trailer. CON-FUSING! I'll still mindlessly purchase my ticket though. I have no choice, it's about Halloween.


----------



## Wraith

If I am not mistaken I posted something about this a while back and a link to the cartoon that this was loosely based on. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Wraith

Here is the post I made about this movie a while back. If you go to Mike Doughertys myspace page you can watch the animated short which started this whole thing rolling and get to meet the inspiration behind the movies mascot and one of the movies four segments. Check it out....really cool!
http://www.myspace.com/officialmikedougherty



Wraith said:


> I saw this on Ghostdroppings yesterday and thought everyone would be interested! I saw the short animated film called Seasons Greetings about three years ago it seems and LOVED it! It is the inspiration for this movie! go to Mike Dougherty's MySpace page to check out the animated short and find out more about the movie!
> http://www.myspace.com/officialmikedougherty


----------



## Wraith

Here is the post I made about this movie a while back. If you go to Mike Doughertys myspace page you can watch the animated short which started this whole thing rolling and get to meet the inspiration behind the movies mascot and one of the movies four segments. Check it out....really cool! Go down on his page a little bit and on the right side it says "Heres Seasons Greetings the short that started it all" 
http://www.myspace.com/officialmikedougherty

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wraith 
I saw this on Ghostdroppings yesterday and thought everyone would be interested! I saw the short animated film called Seasons Greetings about three years ago it seems and LOVED it! It is the inspiration for this movie! go to Mike Dougherty's MySpace page to check out the animated short and find out more about the movie! 
http://www.myspace.com/officialmikedougherty


----------



## Wraith

I think this movie is actually gonna rock! I am so glad that there are a couple of halloween related movies coming out this year! It helps the mood even more to me!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Looks like a fun movie. 
I hope it isn't disappointing.


----------



## skeletonowl

been waiting for a Creepshow like movie for awhile!
This should be awesome!


----------



## Hellrazor

The trailer makes it look really really good!


----------



## Big Howlin

Sweet! Ill add that to the collection.


----------



## writer93

Wow! This movie looks pretty good actually, im excited to see this one! I hope the trailer isnt the only thing good about this movie though, ive seen alot of that lately.


----------



## AzKittie74

Is this out?? I've seen the previews and it says October but no date, well as we all know October has come and gone (sadly) but I didn't see it in my theaters and it's not on the shelves so what gives?? was it that bad?haha or is it just not out yet? Looked like it would be a OK movie :xbones:


----------



## Revenant

It must have run into some snags somewhere... I've been waiting for this movie for months but never heard anything... lets hope for 2008 sometime, it looks like a blast!


----------



## ScareFX

It was not released this year. Now it's supposed to be released October 10, 2008.

Some info about a hard cover book that gives some background here:
http://insighteditions.com/product_info.php?cPath=upcoming&products_id=86

I made a "Sam" and flaming pumpkin and a sign this year in anticipation of the release but it never happened. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## AzKittie74

Thanks guys,

Scare that looks great! love the way you wrote Trick r Treat in Red looks like blood *grin*


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I was wondering what happened. Thought it might have gone straight to video.

I was going to make a toddler sized prop like that but couldn't figure out what to make the head out of. One of those cheap plastic balls? Was also looking at burlap type fabric and orange fleece for pajamas. Thought it would look creepy sitting in my grave yard.


----------



## ScareFX

I made my head out of a wig head and poly stuffing covered in burlap. The fleece came from Walmart (when they were still selling fabric). Another pic and some other posts here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8581


----------



## skeletonowl

UPDATE

This is now pushed back so this year it may be coming out. It looked awesome so I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## scareme

That trailer looks really spooky. I hope it does come out this year.


----------



## Don of the Dead

I've heard now its shelved and serching for another studio to distribute it.

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, BD had a story indicating that it was in fact still with Warner and would be out this year. Then the next day they backtracked and said no there's no distributor and no word about any release. 

We shall see......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nothing definite but looks like it's going direct to DVD:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=7401

But - if you are in NYC - Fango is hosting a free screening at Two Boots Pioneer Theater 10/13 at 7 p.m.

http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=7144


----------



## skeletonowl

Johnny Thunder said:


> Nothing definite but looks like it's going direct to DVD:
> 
> http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=7401
> 
> But - if you are in NYC - Fango is hosting a free screening at Two Boots Pioneer Theater 10/13 at 7 p.m.
> 
> http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=7144


you beat me to it!

That's unfortunate that it's going to DVD it looked like it had a lot of potential.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Trailer rocks!!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for posting the trailer, Doc. It looks right in accordance with the holiday itself. Anna Panquin looks stunning as Little Red Riding Hood. I have a feeling this will be one of those flicks I pick up without checking it out first. :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

Anyone know what the deal is with this movie yet?


----------



## writer93

Yeah! It doesnt seem like they know if they are gonna release it or not! http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/review/1411 Theres a review for it, I wish it would hurry up and get released though!


----------



## Hellrazor

me 2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Again, guys and ghouls - 

The latest is that it MAY come out to the theaters this year - while other sources say it's still going to DVD this fall -

I will keep looking for the latest news and let y'all know.


----------



## Spooky1

They did a good job putting together the trailer. What's the problem with getting this movie released?


----------



## Spooky1

I found a petition to get the movie released.

http://www.petitiononline.com/100507/petition.html


----------



## Sinister

I signed it. I really want to see this flick. I just hope it's half as good as people who have seen it, are crowing about. :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What up gang!

Johnny Thunder here with the latest sort of news regarding the flick that all Halloween and haunters want to see - The current word seems to be that Trick R Treat is going direct to DVD (why oh why, horror gods???) - and should be released by the end of 2009.

According to this promotion in the second link, it sadly looks like it is going the DVD/Blu-Ray route.........

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10164

http://forum.dvdtalk.com/dvd-bargains/553040-wb-insider-rewards-buy-5-blu-rays-get-1-free.html

I am still holding out for a theatrical release.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i have my fingers crossed for the big screen


----------



## Sinister

I gave up hope about this hitting theaters a long time ago. I was greatly surprised when Clive Barker's *The Midnight Meat Train* had it's limited run on the silver screen. When a movie gets this much flak and it's been made for a year, or two, with no release in sight, don't hold your breath. If it's going to DVD/Blu-Ray, then why the wait? Go ahead and release it already so you can start making some money off it. By this time, some bank is assured from all the hype it has received from not getting it's day at a first run movie house. Waiting until the end of this year is just absurd in terms of logic, and monetary stances.


----------



## skeletonowl

Bloody Disgusting apparently has a review of it! How did they see it?


----------



## Sinister

skeletonowl said:


> Bloody Disgusting apparently has a review of it! How did they see it?


If you check other boards like Shock Til You Drop, Upcoming Horror Movies, Dread Central, in other words, the big name places, I'm sure you will find someone who has seen it, and reviewed it. They have folks who are personally invited to private screenings. Directors, producers and actors rely on Horror boards, and any other medium that can get the word out to the highest number of people, as opposed to we as individuals. If it means giving up a minimum number of free seats to put a few hundred asses in seats when the movie is ultimately released, then they will do that very thing in a New York minute. It's just good business strategy. If you have the means, so to speak, someone will exploit it to their advantage. That's Hollywood for you.


----------



## Spooky1

I just don't get it. They'll make and release Hostel #17 or Saw #27, but won't release an original horror movie? Do they really think the audiences are just mindless drones that will only see a movie if the title is something familiar?


----------



## Revenant

Well I've personally had it with all the bull****. I am personally against video piracy, but if a bootleg copy comes out... It's probably the only way we'll ever see this ****ing thing, and if the studio(s?) are intent on shooting themselves in the foot with all this prancey "psych!" crapola of dangling it in front of us and then snatching it away for another year... to hell with 'em. Let 'em lose all their potential profits to bootleggers and crackers. They deserve it. What the hell they expect to gain with all this farsical dancey-dancey is beyond me.


----------



## Fangs

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh this looks good!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skeletonowl said:


> Bloody Disgusting apparently has a review of it! How did they see it?


As we talked about a few shows ago on Hauntcast, there were a few screenings last Halloween - one in NYC and I believe in LA.


----------



## Draik41895

ive actually heard something about i being released on the 24th this month.i doubt it though.can you believe they already have action figures!oh,and if im not mistaken hasnt it already been released in europe?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10249


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i know its just hear say but my brother works at the party city in town and they just got there ruby's halloween catalog and theres a section for mask from trick r treat

well in the 5 years he's been there they have never gotten cotumes for movies that went straight to dvd. only big box office movies...

so it could mean something it could mean nothing just thought i'd share

and at the very least the masks from the moveis will be available regardless


----------



## Johnny Thunder

When I win Powerball I will be hosting the Hauntast Viewing Party at my pad.


----------



## Draik41895

you gonna pay for me to come?


----------



## Draik41895

i love how they made that old"trick or treat smell my feet" song sound awesome


----------



## kprimm

I for one cant wait till this movie comes out, either theatre or dvd.I dont understand the problem either.They will keep making the same old tired movies and churning out friday the thirteenth part 80, but not a new original movie. I sure hope it comes out because it looks like it is going to be very good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Most good movies don't go straight to video but I am hoping it was just a huge error in judgment that the movie didn't get released in theaters. I am looking forward to it. I like vignettes, which I think this movie does sort of. Isn't it several stories occurring on the same night? 

The cinematography looks pretty cool too. I am hoping it is good enough for me to want to put it in my collection.


----------



## Sinister

Dig on this, mofos! This flick is FINALLY coming out! Read on for the skinny:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16407


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ha! I just came around the various joints to post the same, bruddah.............

Looking forward to FINALLY seeing this, but wishing one of these 'festivals' was near me. 

Hmmm, maybe if I host a block party??? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a preview of the graphic novel based on this elusive flick.........

http://www.slashfilm.com/2009/06/08/first-look-trick-r-treat-graphic-novel/


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so excited


----------



## Sinister

Nine minutes of the film are up! I have decided to wait until it hits the theaters, or DVD, if it isn't released around here next month, to catch it in its enirety. You be the judge of your own actions.









http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16510


----------



## Johnny Thunder

They just launched the official website for the flick.

http://trickrtreat-movie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## TommaHawk

I've been waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting....

Yes, the trailer looks really good! Of course, things released straight to DVD are usually done so for a REASON (they're terrible). But still looking forward to it.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Finally! I have been waiting for this movie for ages. You are probably right, TommaHawk, it might end up being terrible and I will wonder what the heck I was doing scrambling to find it, but oh well, at least it is finally coming out . . . hopefully, that is . . .


----------



## Sinister

TommaHawk said:


> Of course, things released straight to DVD are usually done so for a REASON (they're terrible).


The general consensus on this flick has nothing but rave reviews from critics and Horror fans alike. I'm talking REAL Horror fans, not those 13-16 year olds that don't know how to turn off their cell phones, or shut the **** up in a movie theater when the house lights go down.

Just because something goes straight to DVD doesn't mean it sucks. I have seen some big budget garbage piles hit the theater when its most likely stop should have been the Sci-Fi Channel.

But I see what you're saying though. For every jewel in the rough, there's a thousand that prove precisely what you're saying to a "T."


----------



## lowdwnrob

I think Im going to have to add this own to my collecton.


----------



## Revenant

Are they offering pre-orders? I'd be willing to buy this movie sight unseen.

And TommaHawk et al, the way the film industry is, whether or not something hits the theatres or straight to DVD no longer has anything to do with quality of a film; it's all about what the distributors want to run with and how much money you have for marketing. And often the decisions are made by bean-counters who like to make sure that an entire film fits into neat little time-tested formulas that they feel will yield a good ROI (which explains why everything is a damned remake now). 

Studios are just like record labels; they'll keep perfectly good stuff on the shelf because they don't want it to compete with something they're already backing, probably as a sort of multi-film package deal with the theaters -- who can now be owned by studio owners. That used to be illegal because it constituted unfair business practices, but now the same guy can theoretically own the studio that makes the film, the radio and TV stations that air the commercials, the newspapers that run the ads, and the theater it plays in. Nice, huh? And when those different companies are in fact different entities, they have tight relationships and it's hard for an outsider to slip through. And if you are an outsider with a film that doesn't fit the current market mode, it can be damned near impossible, as these guys have been finding out for over a year now.

Don't think I'm trying to say that everything original on DVD is good, a lot of it is some of the ****tiest filmmaking ever done. But really excellent movies are sprinkled among them simply because the studio execs and distributors felt they weren't marketable enough at that time. Film distribution is primarily about business deals between corporate bedbuddies. To find the good, original films, you're almost condemned to go to film festivals and shop for DVDs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's some SDCC news - Check out the cover art for the flick. There's also a screening on 7/23 -

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16758


----------



## scarysistersara

*Trick Or Treat Movie- Horrorhound Magazine*

I have been waiting for the Trick Or Treat movie to be released and I have not heard anything in a while. I stopped at Borders yesterday and I saw the latest issue of Horrorhound Magazine- I flipped through it and there was a 2 page article on the movie- I left my glasses in the car and of course couldn't read it-Did anyone else here see it?


----------



## saint paul mn

I know its showing at some comic con this weekend and is due for a dvd realease in october. sucks tho, movie looks fantastic.


----------



## Sinister

Is this thread about the 1986 remake? If it isn't, we have a thread here for *Trick R' Treat *already. 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9725


----------



## kprimm

God i cant wait for this movie. I will go buy this the very day it comes out, and then coming home and ordering a pizza and watching this with my whole darn family.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ewwwww, the cover art made a JOL resemble a child's skull, ewwwwww.

I am still looking forward to this....hoping not to be disappointed.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wow that cover art with the baby skull is awesome. Exciting!


----------



## HallowEve

I like the pictures! I have also been waiting to see this movie I am really hoping it won't be a dissapointment! 

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Latest report is the film is due out on DVD and Blu Ray on October 6th.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16973

And here's a chance to win tickets to see it in the theater if you are in the Chicago area -

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16988


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Warner Home Video has issued final specs and cover art for the DVD and Blu-ray -

http://www.fangoria.com/home/news/1...al-trick-r-treat-dvd-and-blu-ray-details.html


----------



## kprimm

*Trick r treat dvd pre order*

Just wanted to let everyone know that the pre order for the trick r treat movie is going on at best buy right now. Estimated arrival date is 10-6/10-13
i just ordered mine.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...p=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## saint paul mn

I can't wait for this. I need a torrent!!!1


----------



## Haunted Bayou

$24.99? Did I read that right?


----------



## Sinister

**** Best Buy. It's almost five bucks cheaper at Wal-Mart:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12322997&findingMethod=rr


----------



## Parabola

saint paul mn said:


> I can't wait for this. I need a torrent!!!1


Course with a torrent, the creators don't see a dime. This will keep sales low and lower the chances that more original horror will make it's mark. Please think twice before stealing this one...


----------



## BobC

Cant wait Going to take off a day from work on The 6th to watch it just in time to just set up my 52" tv woo!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sinister said:


> **** Best Buy. It's almost five bucks cheaper at Wal-Mart:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12322997&findingMethod=rr


Thank you for the link, Sinister.

There isn't any in-store pick-up available for Walmart so the total is $22.33 with shipping (add tax= $24.12)
Still a couple bucks cheaper and it goes straight to your door but I think I'll wait until it is in Walmart and buy it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17290


----------



## Revenant

Jeez... I need to stop reading comments... there are a lot of just plain retarded and lost people out there. "oh, the box cover looks like the poster for Rob Zombies Halloween, I hated that movie, I sure won't be buying this." "It looks like it's gonna be another Halloween ripoff." Apparently some people have been living under a rock buried in a country that doesn't have internet for the last few years. Jeez.


----------



## Sinister

Preach on, Rev! I have been lamenting the state of Horror for years now, and it's so-called "fans" even more. The Horror boards are just crawling with trollish 12 year olds. IMDB is even worse. 

Forget them though. All the real opinions of who all has seen this flick is nothing but good. Oct. 6 can't get here quick enough. :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The final trailer is out, gang - check it out:

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809791230/video/15468977


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I didn't pre-order. I hope to get it in the store and make it my Halloween night movie.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

A group of us from the Ontario Haunters Club met up and saw a screening of Trick 'r Treat at the Toronto After Dark Film Festival. To say we all we totally blown away and unanimously thought it was awesome is an understatement!!! By far the BEST Halloween film to date, bar none IMHO. It really captures the spirit of Halloween. There are even a few in-jokes for Haunters which was fun. Trust me, everyone is going to love it.

Now waiting for the DVD even more!


----------



## sparky

That movie clip looked real good ,I can't wait for the movie to come out!!! I liked the yard of white sheets to look like cheap ghosts....mmmmm....ideas?!?!


----------



## Revenant

Koolnis! I hadn't seen that one yet; I've only seen the original trailer from last year.

Got that bad boy pre-ordered. Man, I can't wait. I haven't been this anxious about waiting for a movie to come out since Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks so much for posting the link JT!

I'm very excited about this movie and can't wait to get it. It looks like a stand out for sure!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

sparky said:


> That movie clip looked real good ,I can't wait for the movie to come out!!! I liked the yard of white sheets to look like cheap ghosts....mmmmm....ideas?!?!


I caught that too. I always love traditional Halloween. I like sheet ghosts...what can I say?


----------



## Draik41895

Psst for those of us to eager,looky what i found
http://www.watch-movies-links.net/movies/trick_r_treat/'

ooh and it looks like they also have jennifers body


----------



## joker

Picked up my copy today and all I can say is wow!!! Definitely a must see!! This goes straight to the top of favorite movies. I give it :jol::jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## NoahFentz

Saw it last night on On Demand. VERY COOL MOVIE!! Very inspirational. Lots of ideas. Love it!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

This movie ROCKS! There are lessons to be learned to those that do not observe Halloween! Mwahahahaha!

Seriously, worth the wait. destined to be a classic. Kinda reminds me of the old Creepshow movies, only not as linear, but along the same kind of dark humor. I'm sure there will be a sequel. At least I hope so!


----------



## HauntCast

Dr., I second that emotion! I hate to use this phrase, but this is an instant classic. I've watched it 5 times already. It's one of those movies where every-time you watch it you find a little gem that you missed. 
Finally a movie that lives up to it's hype. I wish I could see it on the big screen. Buy this right now and sit in a dark room and watch it. 
Can't wait to chat with Johnny about this next week.


----------



## diecastman71

I thought it was great. My teenaged daughters didn't get it. Loved the intertwined stories.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

on sale at BestBuy online $14.99...backordered


----------



## kprimm

Absolutely classic movie.It is already one of my favorites. I am watching it again with my whole family in 2 more days.I am so happy that this lived up to all my expectations and then some.Get this movie you wont be sorry.


----------



## DaGhoulies

I purchased it on the 7th after a long anticipating wait. I thought the movie was great! A real holloween film gem. I have watched it 5 times so far and will probably watch it 10 more times before halloween.


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> on sale at BestBuy online $14.99...backordered


Bought mine at Hastings for the same price.

Watched it twice already and am planning on watching it again this evening.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I watched it on PPV last night. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## scareme

Hubby just brought it home from Hollywood now. Going to pop it in. I'm so excited.


----------



## Dr Morbius

HauntCast said:


> Dr., I second that emotion! I hate to use this phrase, but this is an instant classic. I've watched it 5 times already. It's one of those movies where every-time you watch it you find a little gem that you missed.
> Finally a movie that lives up to it's hype. I wish I could see it on the big screen. Buy this right now and sit in a dark room and watch it.
> Can't wait to chat with Johnny about this next week.


Agreed, All the hype...it's been YEARS we've been talking about this movie then FINALLY..It exceeds all expectations. I'm so happy this move turned out so well!


----------



## DeathTouch

I bought the movie last Friday at Wal-mart. I thought the movie was good but I don’t think it was the best in my opinion. I was expecting them to rise above the Twilight Zone movie with the integration of the multitude of stories within the movie. I did like the Sam character and the integration of the last story of the bus driver. That was an eye opener. But I don’t think it was a classic.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I agree with you DeathTouch...I watched it on PPV but I don't think I'll buy it. I did like it but not enough to own it.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I watched it twice back to back!


----------



## skeletonowl

I really enjoyed it! I liked the slight campiness and old style feel. Modern day Creepshow comes to mind. I want to buy it asap and watch on Halloween with my friends I think they might like it too.


----------



## fick209

Watched this last night and even though I did enjoy it, I wasn't blown away by it. I guess I was expecting more of a scare factor. I'll watch it again tonight before I ship it back to netflix, sometimes for me the 2nd time around I really focus on the little details and that's what gets me hooked to a movie. I'm sure I'll end up buying it and watching it every Oct.


----------



## Death's Door

I finally got to watch Trick or Treat last night and loved it. Did remind me of Creepshow. I liked how the story segments were intertwined. Kept my attention and will definitely watch it again because I know I probably missed something. Gave me a lot of ideas such as the little pumpkin monster that was through the whole movie. I would like to make him as a prop and have him in the cemetary with a couple of lit pumpkins around him.


----------



## Papa Bones

I have been looking for this since it came out on the third. I finally found it at Borders the other day, but they wanted like 35 bucks for it. Screw that, I didnt want it that bad. I found it last night at Wal-Mart for 15 bucks, and really liked it. A new Halloween night classic for me, along with the original Halloween and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Just picked it up this morning and plan on watching it this weekend. I find it encouraging that no one said it sucks - I'd love for it to be a classic, but I'll settle for good. :cheeseton:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Don't know if I'd call it a classic, but definitely a worthwhile watch. Much much better production value (visually & story-wise) than some of the schlock that gets theater releases - still begs the question of why it went straight to DVD.


----------



## fick209

Bone To Pick said:


> Don't know if I'd call it a classic, but definitely a worthwhile watch. Much much better production value (visually & story-wise) than some of the schlock that gets theater releases - still begs the question of why it went straight to DVD.


I totally agree about why it went straight to dvd, wtf. Even though I didn't totally LOVE it and I do not consider it to be an instant classic (exept among halloween freaks), I did enjoy it and thought it was way better than most movies I've seen in the theater lately. This is one I would have liked to have seen on the "big screen". But after watching it twice, I did like it better the 2nd time around and will be buying it as soon as I find it in local store.


----------



## Papa Bones

I have a question on this one y'all... Is there more than one version of it? The reason I ask is because in a discussion of it on the Amazon horror forum, a poster said that they had it but were waiting for family movie night to watch it, at which point another poster went off on them for intending to let children see a movie "with F-bombs and topless chicks all through it" In the one I have, there is one F-bomb and two very brief (as in blink and you'll miss them) topless scenes. Granted, three of the werewolves in the third story show a lot of cleavage, but thats hardly the same thing as topless, right??Anybody know what this person might have been talking about? Confusion with another movie? Is he/she a hardcore prude and/or prone to exaggerate? Or is there perhaps an uncut version?


----------



## joker

Papa Bones said:


> I have a question on this one y'all... Is there more than one version of it? The reason I ask is because in a discussion of it on the Amazon horror forum, a poster said that they had it but were waiting for family movie night to watch it, at which point another poster went off on them for intending to let children see a movie "with F-bombs and topless chicks all through it" In the one I have, there is one F-bomb and two very brief (as in blink and you'll miss them) topless scenes. Granted, three of the werewolves in the third story show a lot of cleavage, but thats hardly the same thing as topless, right??Anybody know what this person might have been talking about? Confusion with another movie? Is he/she a hardcore prude and/or prone to exaggerate? Or is there perhaps an uncut version?


Sounds like I have the same version you have. I haven't heard of an un-cut version so I'd guess hardcore prude.


----------



## Creeper

After reading a bit about it, I watched Trick R' Treat with the thought I might let my son see it if it was suitable (he's 6). I didn't think it was so he'll have to wait.


----------



## debbie5

What's wrong with seeing boobs? Everyone either IS one or is married to one....


----------



## Spooky1

It's interesting that the person was worried about kids being affected by nudity and language, but not violence. I think the rest of the world must think we're nuts.


----------



## Revenant

I watched and loved it. Managed to surprise me (which is rare) and had a really nasty dark sense of humor. From what I've heard, a lot of people are liking it more the second time around because of the little extra details that get missed the first time, so I look forward to watching it again. I love all the overlaps; I think the film was very well written. And I think the guy that played the principal stole the show.

Sam is awesome. He has become my new icon for Halloween.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Papa Bones said:


> I have a question on this one y'all... Is there more than one version of it? The reason I ask is because in a discussion of it on the Amazon horror forum, a poster said that they had it but were waiting for family movie night to watch it, at which point another poster went off on them for intending to let children see a movie "with F-bombs and topless chicks all through it" In the one I have, there is one F-bomb and two very brief (as in blink and you'll miss them) topless scenes. Granted, three of the werewolves in the third story show a lot of cleavage, but thats hardly the same thing as topless, right??Anybody know what this person might have been talking about? Confusion with another movie? Is he/she a hardcore prude and/or prone to exaggerate? Or is there perhaps an uncut version?


There are two movies with similar titles. The one you may be hearing about was made in the 80's called "Trick *or* Treat" and had a cameo with Ozzy Osbourne and Gene Simmons in it, nudity and alot of F bombs". Not a very good film. Wiki link : Trick or Treat (1986 film) - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Trick_or_Treat_(1986_film)_Poster.png" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/4/45/Trick_or_Treat_%281986_film%29_Poster.png/200px-Trick_or_Treat_%281986_film%29_Poster.png"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/4/45/Trick_or_Treat_%281986_film%29_Poster.png/200px-Trick_or_Treat_%281986_film%29_Poster.png

The one in this thread is "Trick *R* Treat" and is not as sexually explicit as the former.


----------



## Rahnefan

GRRRR...I just paid Comcast On Demand $4.99 to "rent" this but they changed the aspect ratio! It's formatted for a square box. I am not even going to watch it. Screwy aspect ratios _ruin_ a movie for me. If you are like-minded, beware.


----------



## Revenant

Dr Morbius said:


> There are two movies with similar titles. The one you may be hearing about was made in the 80's called "Trick *or* Treat" and had a cameo with Ozzy Osbourne and Gene Simmons in it, nudity and alot of F bombs". Not a very good film. Wiki link : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trick_or_Treat_(1986_film)


Oh, come on! Not very good? I loved that movie! I have the DVD. I thought it was very cleverly written, and parodied that whole "Satanic backmasking" BS hilariously.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Revenant said:


> Oh, come on! Not very good? I loved that movie! I have the DVD. I thought it was very cleverly written, and parodied that whole "Satanic backmasking" BS hilariously.


LOL! It had it's moments, but honestly I was bored by it for the most part. Just my opinion, I always encourage folks to see a movies and judge for themselves. Glad you liked it though, I'm sure there are other who disagree with my opinion too, but that's ok. I'm just saying what I thought of it.


----------



## highbury

I splurged for the Blu-Ray ($22 on sale at Best Buy!) and watched it the night before Halloween. For a movie that somehow went straight to DVD, I loved it! For once, a new horror movie with an actual, well-written story line, and, as an added treat, Thurman Merman!! (Bad Santa anyone??) I loved the way the storyline was intertwined. And as other people have noted, the school principle was the best character by far. My favorite scene was the flashback to the schoolbus when all of the children were shackled into their seats with their Halloween costumes on. Creepy!!

I only have one question for everybody else that has seen it. Were they as disappointed as I was to see Sam's goofy pumpkin face after the burlap was torn away? It looked too cartoonish for me. I think that if his real face was never revealed, the burlap mask would have been that much scarier. I think the reveal ruined the overall scare factor of Sam...


----------



## DeathTouch

highbury said:


> I splurged for the Blu-Ray ($22 on sale at Best Buy!) and watched it the night before Halloween. For a movie that somehow went straight to DVD, I loved it! For once, a new horror movie with an actual, well-written story line, and, as an added treat, Thurman Merman!! (Bad Santa anyone??) I loved the way the storyline was intertwined. And as other people have noted, the school principle was the best character by far. My favorite scene was the flashback to the schoolbus when all of the children were shackled into their seats with their Halloween costumes on. Creepy!!
> 
> I only have one question for everybody else that has seen it. Were they as disappointed as I was to see Sam's goofy pumpkin face after the burlap was torn away? It looked too cartoonish for me. I think that if his real face was never revealed, the burlap mask would have been that much scarier. I think the reveal ruined the overall scare factor of Sam...


Yes, I was expecting something a little more scarier. It just reminded me of chucky. The hand coming back to the body was something I expected. I think they could have made him scarier.


----------



## Dr Morbius

He's a pumpkin kid made of pumpkin guts! I thought he was way cool.


----------



## morbidmike

the characters were cool but i got lost in it like pulp fiction alot of bounceing around but I liked it


----------



## Dr Morbius

It all comes together in the end, my friend.


----------



## morbidmike

I think it's one of those movies you have to see a few times to fully catch everything


----------

